# Photos from Italy



## Unimaxium (Apr 10, 2006)

Here are some of my photos from my recent two-week trip to Italy. The shots in this post were taken by me with my friend's D70. I'm waiting on the film shots I took with my camera to come back from the lab. I should have more tomorrow and the last batch by Wednesday. But I know some people are excited to see some of my shots, so I didn't want to keep anyone waiting any longer. So here is my digital batch, in no particular order:







A roof:





Laundry:





Monterosso beach:





A friend's feet:





A bench in Monerosso:





A gate:















Candles in the cathedral in Milan:





A friend on a carousel in Florence:










I just liked this shot:





That's it for now. I can't wait to get my shots back from the lab


----------



## anicole (Apr 10, 2006)

Great series ... but the last is my favorite!  Frame that baby!


----------



## Corry (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome stuff, Sky!!!!  It looks like it was beautiful there! Wish I coulda been there with ya!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 10, 2006)

Those are awesome shots!!! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 10, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff, Sky!!!!  It looks like it was beautiful there! Wish I coulda been there with ya!



Do I sense a TPF Italy meetup in the future?


----------



## Corry (Apr 10, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Do I sense a TPF Italy meetup in the future?



Sure! So long as you and Joe are there with me!


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 10, 2006)

excellent presentation of your talent Sky. i honestly cannot pick a fav. well done!


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice photos ! Really love the tonality in  " A bench in Moneross ".


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 10, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> excellent presentation of your talent Sky. i honestly cannot pick a fav. well done!



Well said.

Pete


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 10, 2006)

wow, I like the last one and the Monterosso beach!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 10, 2006)

Great group of shots! Good job


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 10, 2006)

I loved:  The roof, the laundry, the beach, the bench, and the last one.  I can't wait to see the film!


----------



## scoob (Apr 10, 2006)

great shots!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Alison (Apr 10, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I loved:  The roof, the laundry, the beach, the bench, and the last one.  I can't wait to see the film!



Those were my favorites as well. Really great series :thumbsup:


----------



## Randog (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellents shots! My favorites are the tiles, the bench, laundry and last is my very favorite.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice series Sky, my favs are Laundry, Bench, and the last one


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2006)

Great shots, well captured!!

Rob


----------



## Mansi (Apr 11, 2006)

These are absolutely awesome shots sky!!!:hail: :hail: :hail: 

can't say much more except that they're stuning and cant wait to see more


----------



## Mohain (Apr 11, 2006)

A fantastic series of photos :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Apr 11, 2006)

wow....some great stuff here...italy must be a super spot for photog...so many different textures and colours  in these...and the light looks superb.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 11, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> Great series ... but the last is my favorite! Frame that baby!


 
my thoughts exactly :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Apr 11, 2006)

These are great, Sky! :thumbup: You have a good eye. A pleasure to view, all of them!


----------



## monicam (Apr 11, 2006)

great series i love it


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 11, 2006)

OK I just picked up the slide film from the lab today! I have yet to scan all of the good slides (I have only gone through 2 out of 3 rolls I shot there), but here is what I have so far. Most edits were done pretty quickly and were little more than a curves adjustment. I could probably do better if I weren't as lazy today. Nonetheless, I'm really happy with these shots, so enjoy:

Two classmates in the light around sunset time:






Another classmate sitting against a column outside the Uffizi in Florence:





A bell tower at the Piazza della signoria in Florence:





Il Ponte di Vecchio:





A window on the bridge:





Some sunset shots taken from the bridge:










On the bridge, there are these locks attached to a wall of stone. If I remember correctly, newlyweds lock locks to this spot to symbolize their eternal love for each other. I think that's what it's about, anyway.










A family looking at the locks.






Some shots from Monterosso:
















There was a large crowd at the train station:





There was also this strange abandoned outdoor movie theater there:






To top everything off, here's another shot from the sunset at the Ponte di vecchio:


----------



## Corry (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow...very cool.  I'm in love with that last shot.


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 15, 2006)

OK here's my third dump with pictures from my B&W and C41 rolls 

Some photos from the island of Murano, near Venice




















...And Murano's cousin island, Burano




















Classic Venice gondolas:










A guy sitting on a bench in Venice:





A beggar in Venice:





The outside of a church in Venice:





Part of the giant cathedral in Florence:





enjoy


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 16, 2006)

I am totally in awe here about your entire series, digital photos and analog photos alike. Wow. You have the knack to capture the essence, I really FEEL *Italy* in each an every one of this, with all its different aspects and sights and almost smells. These are so cool! With the amount of them, it is hard to pick any favourite at all, but I have always been quite partial to detail shots such as walls with a window or walls with a door or so!


----------



## Randog (Apr 16, 2006)

This is some fantastic work here in this last series. I thought I was blown away before, but I'm way past that now! The first shot with the guy in the hat walking by is awesome, as well as 2nd shot. I could comment easily on every one of these shots. Did I tell you I like the window shot the best as well as the last two etc... Awesome work!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments! I'm glad you all like them


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow these are fabulous; I do not know that else to say :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## TBaraki (Apr 16, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Wow these are fabulous; I not know that else to say  :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:




What he said!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 16, 2006)

another fantastic set!  velvia?


----------



## tekzero (Apr 16, 2006)

i love them all , best series ive seen in a while


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 16, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> another fantastic set!  velvia?



In that last set the shots were all Fuji Neopan or Fuji Superia Reala. 

The second set was all slide film (some Velvia and some Kodak E100GX)


----------



## NMLeakway (Apr 16, 2006)

fantastic shooting.

Now I want to go to Italy.


----------



## JonK (Apr 16, 2006)

good gawd man....sloooow down....i dont have enuff time or words to express how awesome these are. That bell tower shot rocks but so does the whole last series....every one of them....but the first one of the last series really rocks :thumbsup:

 they're all brilliant  and slide to boot!....yeeehaw! i've been posting a lot of slide lately...please chek em out.
anyway.......wow!


----------



## Unimaxium (Apr 26, 2006)

Guess what! I have more shots!
I found a stray roll of velvia bobbling around my camera bag that I forgot to develop when I got my main batch of slide film done. So I dropped it off at the lab, and here are the results. All of the shots are from Milan; most are from the big cathedral, and there a couple shots from a castle in Milan, and a couple are just random ones.

At the castle:
















The Milan gallery; the oldest mall in the world:










The outside of the cathedral:










These are from the top of the church; they have an awesome observation spot at the top.


----------



## crawdaddio (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW................................




















































WOW
That's all I got.


----------



## monicam (Apr 27, 2006)

i love the last picture pretty cool..


----------



## Corry (Apr 27, 2006)

crawdaddio said:
			
		

> WOW................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ditto.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow I like the ones for the observation deck a lot


----------



## terri (Apr 27, 2006)

There's a lot to like here, Sky. :thumbup: It's just one great capture after another, and even while trying to make some mental notes, I found that I was just thinking, "Oh, I like this one the best! No, wait - THIS one is even better!" and so on.  

The purple door shot, the color LB shot of the man walking, the beggar, the blue building shot with the clothesline....the list goes on and on.

Be very proud of what you came home with! :thumbup: Brad and I remember how tired you were that first night in DC, and no wonder - you were very busy. 

I just made Brad look at them too, and he is very impressed. He likes the beggar and the LB shot with the man walking the best.


----------



## jweebo2004 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Awesome shots!  I sooo want to go to Italy!*


----------



## inneist (May 1, 2006)

Some fond memories were instantly conjured up.

That's just GREAT. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

